
A new data leak hits Aadhaar, India's national ID database - akbarnama
http://www.zdnet.com/article/another-data-leak-hits-india-aadhaar-biometric-database/
======
akbarnama
[https://twitter.com/zackwhittaker/status/977273903658696704](https://twitter.com/zackwhittaker/status/977273903658696704)
Some comments

